# Ohio Snow & Ice thread



## Young Pup

Ok Ohio guys, here is the new thread. Who is seeing any lake effect snow yet? Next Monday and Tuesday looks like something is cooking.


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping

who's getting ice today. are you guys out salting this morning


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Really wasn't that bad given the forecast the mass weather morons put out.


----------



## Young Pup

We got a little ice here today. Nothing to bad. Now we have snow falling. Probably another salt run.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

John_DeereGreen said:


> Really wasn't that bad given the forecast the mass weather morons put out.


I hurt myself by saying this...a snow band literally sat on top of us for 6 hours non stop. 4 miles east/west/north/south and it was barely anything. It was like lake effect except not on the lakeshore. Pretty sure the pavement temps saved us, but we still pushed 2-3" on everything.


----------



## Fred886

I'm sure it will change but who knows.


----------



## Young Pup

I hope you get it. If you do, post some pictures.


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup said:


> I hope you get it. If you do, post some pictures.


whats going on with this weather JP???


----------



## Young Pup

The weather has been so boring I really have not been looking at the models that much. Supposedly we should be seeing a change in about 10 days or so. We shall see.


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189 said:


> whats going on with this weather JP???


 see above lol


----------



## Young Pup

I think this thread as been pretty much forgot about. Thought that there were still a group on here but I only see a few of us.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I think just about everyone has migrated to the Facebook stuff


----------



## Young Pup

I am on fb too. But is nice to take a break from it every once and awhile


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Young Pup said:


> I am on fb too. But is nice to take a break from it every once and awhile


I avoid it like the plague. Have an account, just can't handle all the whining and crying about how bad everyone's life is.


----------



## Young Pup

It does get to that point. Especially with all the political crap still being posted. It gets depressing reading some of the posts.


----------



## Casper1

Nothing in Ashtabula county to speak of this season. Up by the lake got a little in November that needed pushed. My contracts in central county haven't seen a blade yet. They're mostly gravel or churches that only wanted pushed on Sundays.


----------



## Chevy Guy

Young Pup said:


> I am on fb too. But is nice to take a break from it every once and awhile


Hey JP! I saw on another post you shared the name of the FB group but it doesn't come up in a search for me. Is it a FB secret group that can't be found by searching? Thx!


----------



## muffy189

I like doing both FB and here but theres a lot of whining on fb. JP you should post your weather updates here I don't think youll get as much whining here


----------



## John_DeereGreen

What’s the Bookface group name thingy? I don’t do hardly anything on there but wouldn’t mind stirring the pot on occasion to give MJD a break here.


----------



## muffy189

John_DeereGreen said:


> What's the Bookface group name thingy? I don't do hardly anything on there but wouldn't mind stirring the pot on occasion to give MJD a break here.


ohios finest land and snow warriors I believe its a pretty good group of guys


----------



## John_DeereGreen

muffy189 said:


> ohios finest land and snow warriors I believe its a pretty good group of guys


It must be a private group or I'm an idiot and can't find it. Both are equally likely.


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189 said:


> I like doing both FB and here but theres a lot of whining on fb. JP you should post your weather updates here I don't think youll get as much whining here


Sorry for the delay in getting on here. I am under the weather and have a brother that is in the hospital with pancreatitis and they are talking about taking out his gallbladder due to stones.  Yeah some of those guys like to whine, others not so much. That is why I have not posted to many maps on there. Plus they have not been pretty to see depending on which model you want to look at. Hopefully we see some changes here by next weekend. If I am feeling up to it, I am going to finally powerwash my mowers and stuff on Monday and put them away.  No plows or spreaders are on the trucks so I am trying to make it snow. Glad we got some rain last night.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen said:


> It must be a private group or I'm an idiot and can't find it. Both are equally likely.


Here is how it is on FB: Ohio's Finest Land & Snow Warriors


----------



## Young Pup

I am thinking about deactivating FB for awhile. The political crap is going crazy again. Plus I am unfollowing a bunch of people for that very reason.


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup said:


> I am thinking about deactivating FB for awhile. The political crap is going crazy again. Plus I am unfollowing a bunch of people for that very reason.


I cant say I blame ya.. I just deleted my driving school account


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Young Pup said:


> Here is how it is on FB: Ohio's Finest Land & Snow Warriors


It doesn't show up when I search it but I don't claim to be the smartest user of Facebook either.


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189 said:


> I cant say I blame ya.. I just deleted my driving school account


Yeah, right now I am using it to communicate with family about a brother who is going to have surgery. After that I think I am ready for a break from it. Either no posting and just reading to deactivating it. The problem with that my nephews and nieces like to contact me through that instead of calling or texting me.  Actually the whole darn family doesn't like to pick up the phone anymore. Kinda of sad.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen said:


> It doesn't show up when I search it but I don't claim to be the smartest user of Facebook either.


Interesting.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok guys what do you think?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I say let it snow. Too many guys and too many machines have been sitting without something to do for the last 5 weeks.


----------



## Young Pup

And snow it will. Here is the Canadian model


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I’ve been getting my lake effect wish for about 18 of the last 24 hours.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Give it time it will change again...


----------



## kid28

I like the timing of this as well. Good one to really sort some stuff out on routes.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen said:


> I've been getting my lake effect wish for about 18 of the last 24 hours.


Hopefully it is going well for you.


----------



## racer47

i need it, the new shop i built has just about killed me. lol, still have alot to do, but im in it, have heat and electric .no lift yet but this one storm could sure help out. all equipment ready to go, salt stocked up .glad to see you posting the maps if guys want to whin they dont have to look


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the nam


----------



## Young Pup

gfs


----------



## Young Pup

And O canada


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Looks like it’ll be a plowable event if those numbers hold up.


----------



## Young Pup

Yep, first one of the season. Heading out to do final prep on the trucks.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Have you even gotten any salt runs in down there?


----------



## kid28

Im east Central and we ran 4 times in November, None in December, and Wednesday of this week.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen said:


> Have you even gotten any salt runs in down there?


Oh yeah, salt only. Crazy day here. Put the plow on one of the trucks and decided to give me the finger. After I tested it all out in November. Turned out to be a bad connection from plow to truck side. After I spent 40 minutes cleaning it and unplugging it and not working. I drove to the dealer and they did the same exact thing and it worked. $!$#!$!!^%!%!$!$ But I am ready now. Bring it on.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok one model run for the night. Going to bed. I am beat.


----------



## kid28

Looks like the potential for a busy week here in Central Ohio.


----------



## Fred886

Looking like a potential for a busy weekend. I know it’s far out but I’ve seen a lot of models showing a foot of snow for a good portion of Ohio


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Well...we’re long overdue for one. If we’re gonna get boned, getting it on a weekend is certainly ideal.


----------



## Young Pup

A lot more model runs to go. One buries us in Ice down here


----------



## John_DeereGreen

What’s it looking like as of now? Any Facebook forecasters giving their penny’s worth?


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the 18z gfs for snow


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the ice.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I certainly like option A a lot more than option B. How is the same model showing 2 different outcomes?


----------



## Young Pup

This here is the gfs models. the euro is showing ice as well. The "new" gfs is showing it. Still time for things to change.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Yeah, there’s a lot going on Thursday that needs to be gotten out of the way from what I understand to figure out exactly what’s going to happen Saturday. I’ve decided to pull out all the stops and make sure we’ve got every battle station manned and extra trucks, machines, and people ready to go.


----------



## Young Pup

Can't blame you for that. Once Thursday is here, hopefully we can have a good idea for the weekend.


----------



## Young Pup

0z gfs ice


----------



## Young Pup

0z gfs snow


----------



## Young Pup

Heading out to salt now. got freezing drizzle on going here.


----------



## Fred886

How did everyone do with last weekends storm? We got about 14 inches up here.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Roughly 13”. One of the biggest single storms I’ve seen. About 1/3 of our season’s average in 18 hours. Went well though, aside from a couple fuel filters on machines being a PITA.


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping

My weekend went to ****. My starter went out mid way through my second round of plowing. Took 2 days to get the truck out of the parking lot and to the machanics. Had to hire a sub for my parking lots and I was shoveling my residentials. 

This is only my second year plowing on my own. Thought I was set up to handle issue as they come up. Well this showed me I am most definitely not ready to handle everything thing. I’m definitely adding a second truck to the fleet next. All in all it was a good learning experience and I was quite shocked how understand my customers were with me. I didn’t have a single customer chew me out and guess it’s because as soon as the truck was down for the count I notified them all let them know I was searching for a sub and would be to their house with shovel eventually.

More snow this weekend let’s hope I worked all the kinks now lol.


----------



## Fred886

See how this plays out


----------



## Young Pup

I have survived but I am ready for more. Just got a pump issue that I am trying to figure out. Other than that, I am recharging my battery.


----------



## Young Pup

A little bit of snow for our Sunday.


----------



## racer47

well we going to get to plow or salt


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping

My guess is salt


----------



## Young Pup

Since I just woke up from a nap. Probably be all rain. Got the v box fully loaded. Both trucks set up. Think I'll go back to sleep for a couple hours.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

THAT WAS FUN!!


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping

yeah came out of no where


----------



## racer47

feb 19 was a no go for me. snowed all day but ground was to warm, didnt even start to stick on lots ,seen alot of guys putting down salt on wet pavement that read around 36 west side town to 42 on east town . lol... but last shot same deal, but did freeze at end of storm and get a full salt run in was sheet ice


----------



## muffy189

JP how was your winter and do you think that were done


----------



## Young Pup

Let's see who is still plowing?  My guess for the first flakes of the season is Oct. 31st.  How was everyone's summer?


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping

Young Pup said:


> Let's see who is still plowing?  My guess for the first flakes of the season is Oct. 31st.  How was everyone's summer?


Summer is good. Bought a new truck and I'm getting the plow installed tomorrow


----------



## Young Pup

Rubber City Landscaping said:


> Summer is good. Bought a new truck and I'm getting the plow installed tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 196772


Nice what plow are you putting on it?


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping

The smaller dxt 8’ 2” I think. Got some bigger contracts this year ... so I may slap on some wings


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping

I herd lake effect this weekend do you think it will be enough to stick?


----------



## Young Pup

Yes lake effect should be going this weekend. It depends on your local and where it sets up. Good luck if you get to go play. Looks like a salt run down my way tomorrow night is possible with wet pavement and rapidly falling temps. It will all depend on the winds after the system moves through.


----------



## Boss4557

Young Pup said:


> Yes lake effect should be going this weekend. It depends on your local and where it sets up. Good luck if you get to go play. Looks like a salt run down my way tomorrow night is possible with wet pavement and rapidly falling temps. It will all depend on the winds after the system moves through.


Do you have any bulk for sale until I get my container next week?


----------



## Young Pup

Boss4557 said:


> Do you have any bulk for sale until I get my container next week?


Unfortunately I don't.


----------



## Young Pup

In case anybody is still around here.

View attachment 197433


----------



## Mudly

It’s only snow


----------



## Young Pup

That is a great observation.


----------



## Mudly

Young Pup said:


> That is a great observation.


we got the alert earlier for 12+ inches


----------



## Young Pup

Mudly said:


> we got the alert earlier for 12+ inches


Where are you located?


----------



## Mudly

Young Pup said:


> Where are you located?


north east ohio primary snowbelt


----------



## Young Pup

Mudly said:


> north east ohio primary snowbelt


Nice. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## Mudly

Stay safe children


----------



## Young Pup

You as well


----------



## Casper1

Central Ashtabula County got 14-16" since it started last evening.


----------



## Young Pup

Casper1 said:


> Central Ashtabula County got 14-16" since it started last evening.
> View attachment 197523


Nice how many times did you go out? Are you expecting any more?


----------



## Casper1

Young Pup said:


> Nice how many times did you go out? Are you expecting any more?


 Sounds like it's dying down, warming up the next few days. I have gravel lot accounts so I'm kinda playing the card that it will melt out by next week. I left piles in the lot so the gravel will settle in the lot.


----------



## Young Pup

Casper1 said:


> Sounds like it's dying down, warming up the next few days. I have gravel lot accounts so I'm kinda playing the card that it will melt out by next week. I left piles in the lot so the gravel will settle in the lot.


At least you got to plow. just a salt run down here. Good luck this season.


----------



## racer47

just basic salt run for me. put down 5000 lb .man was i glad i didnt need my plow, left wing hose leaking right at factory crimp. will get new hose this week, back up truck not done yet . got 3 roof jobs left to do and about 15 pumps to get done in next couple weeks.. pumps yes, roofs i do not think so


----------



## Young Pup

racer47 said:


> just basic salt run for me. put down 5000 lb .man was i glad i didnt need my plow, left wing hose leaking right at factory crimp. will get new hose this week, back up truck not done yet . got 3 roof jobs left to do and about 15 pumps to get done in next couple weeks.. pumps yes, roofs i do not think so


Nice. Sounds like you are busy with pumps. I ran the back up truck with the pump you rebuilt. did not get to use it to plow, but had no issues raising or angling it all through the night last night/early this morning.


----------



## Mudly

Ah the good old days. How I miss you


----------



## Young Pup

Well that sure would have been a long storm. Break out the loaders.


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup said:


> Nice. Sounds like you are busy with pumps. I ran the back up truck with the pump you rebuilt. did not get to use it to plow, but had no issues raising or angling it all through the night last night/early this morning.


JP are we doing a 2019/2020 thread?


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189 said:


> JP are we doing a 2019/2020 thread?


Hi Doug, how is it going? I was waiting to see who all came back. Got some light steady snow falling right now here. Just got done loading up with salt. We can start a new thread that is not a problem.


----------



## racer47

putt all new hoses on my wide out, flushed out pump,got back up truck done ,plow, salter installed. need plow lights still .still have pumps to build . cut 4 dump truck loads of wood for shop and home . still need to split and stack .putt off last few roof jobs till spring .salt loaded, ready to go make that easy money now . what you think i will get in chillicothe.. road and drive way covered up .over 1 inch on deck .comeing down pretty good


----------



## Young Pup

racer47 said:


> putt all new hoses on my wide out, flushed out pump,got back up truck done ,plow, salter installed. need plow lights still .still have pumps to build . cut 4 dump truck loads of wood for shop and home . still need to split and stack .putt off last few roof jobs till spring .salt loaded, ready to go make that easy money now . what you think i will get in chillicothe.. road and drive way covered up .over 1 inch on deck .comeing down pretty good


Would not be surprised if you got 2 to 3 inches down there. Pavement accumulation probably be lower than that. Getting close to an inch here, pavement is just wet atm. Good luck and it looks like you have been busy.


----------



## Young Pup

Scratch that pavement is now covered over.


----------



## racer47

got about 2 on deck, 1 in driveway. heading out to plow and salt private rd up a mountain lol .


----------



## Young Pup

A little over an inch here. Pavement was covered but has started to melt with no treatment. Snow has slowed at the moment.


----------



## muffy189

I think I had 3 or 4 salt runs this week so it wasn't a bad week at all. Looks like the next week is going to be warm and no snow


----------



## Young Pup

2 and half salt runs this past week. Some sidewalk shoveling as did not want o waste the calcium trying to burn it off.


----------



## Young Pup

Thinking of starting spring clean ups in a couple of weeks.   This weather pattern doesn't look to promising for awhile.


----------



## Mudly

This is a picture of a road I used to live on when I was a kid. The pic was taken in 78


----------



## Young Pup

I would be happy with just a third of that snowfall right now.


----------



## Mudly

Young Pup said:


> I would be happy with just a third of that snowfall right now.


Come up north, we just got a freak 6 inches this morning


----------



## Young Pup

Mudly said:


> Come up north, we just got a freak 6 inches this morning


Ha, that would have been one heck of a surprise. Been under the weather the past couple of weeks so kinda glad it has not done anything. But I am starting to feel better and ready for action.


----------



## Young Pup

Ice Ice Baby for Friday night into Saturday.


----------



## Young Pup

Really not liking what I am seeing on ice accumulations. This might be to high but I an expecting at least a quarter of an inch.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the 0z gfs. This is more in line to what actually may happen.


----------



## Mudly

1/4 inch??? That’s a federal emergency lol. You’re reading it wrong.


----------



## Young Pup

Mudly said:


> 1/4 inch??? That's a federal emergency lol. You're reading it wrong.


Someone actually is here. It's more than likely going to be about a tenth to fifteen hundredths of an inch. Atmosphere has to moisten up.


----------



## racer47

i hope i get a little ice down here,chillicothe 45601. looks like were not in the winter weather warning ,, setting on 10 skids, been shiping pumps all over mid west and up north, thank god


----------



## Boss4557

racer47 said:


> i hope i get a little ice down here,chillicothe 45601. looks like were not in the winter weather warning ,, setting on 10 skids, been shiping pumps all over mid west and up north, thank god


Would be nice to get a salt run tonight here in Columbus, since I am bored out my mind.


----------



## Young Pup

racer47 said:


> i hope i get a little ice down here,chillicothe 45601. looks like were not in the winter weather warning ,, setting on 10 skids, been shiping pumps all over mid west and up north, thank god


Nice. Keeping you busy I see. I still have Jeff's pump in my garage from last year. He's never given me the money so he doesn't get it.


----------



## Young Pup

Boss4557 said:


> Would be nice to get a salt run tonight here in Columbus, since I am bored out my mind.


I plan on salting that is for sure.


----------



## Boss4557

Does anyone need any help plowing in northern, Ohio ?


----------



## Mudly

We got the wet stuff


----------



## Young Pup

Mudly said:


> View attachment 200119
> We got the wet stuff


Just rub it in. We did too, in the form of ice and rain.


----------



## Mudly

Young Pup said:


> Just rub it in. We did too, in the form of ice and rain.


Ok. We are getting another 6 inches tonight


----------



## Young Pup

Mudly said:


> Ok. We are getting another 6 inches tonight


Now you are just being cruel. LOL


----------



## racer47

glad to see some snow somewhere, i didnt see any............................


----------



## Young Pup

Maybe can squeeze out a small salt run later on here. The wind is whipping though so not sure about that.


----------



## Mudly

racer47 said:


> glad to see some snow somewhere, i didnt see any............................


It dosnt come without it's problems, I guess one of the battery daisy chains on one of trucks was shot so it killed power to the truck so rigged up a jumper cable, and another truck needs a new front prop ujoint. I'm actually getting up in a hr to head to the shop to see if that was taken care of.


----------



## Young Pup

Full salt run in the works for later on. Better than nothing.


----------



## Mudly

Still coming down up north


----------



## Young Pup

Mudly said:


> Still coming down up north
> View attachment 200173
> View attachment 200174


How much did you end up with? Seeing some 10 to 12 inch totals come out of the area.


----------



## Mudly

Young Pup said:


> How much did you end up with? Seeing some 10 to 12 inch totals come out of the area.


I feel like that's what we got Monday morning, I'm sure the total for the weekend was closer to 18 or so inches.


----------



## Young Pup

Mudly said:


> I feel like that's what we got Monday morning, I'm sure the total for the weekend was closer to 18 or so inches.


Well, at least someone is getting some snow. Good for you.


----------



## Fred886

We got about 16 inches. Lake effect didn't want to quit.


----------



## Young Pup

Fred886 said:


> We got about 16 inches. Lake effect didn't want to quit.
> 
> View attachment 200229


What a gorgeous picture. Is this in Ashtublua?


----------



## Mudly

Young Pup said:


> What a gorgeous picture. Is this in Ashtublua?


*trashtubula


----------



## Fred886

Young Pup said:


> What a gorgeous picture. Is this in Ashtublua?


Surprisingly it's chagrin falls. Lots of lake effect. Looks like another system this weekend too


----------



## Mudly

Fred886 said:


> Surprisingly it's chagrin falls. Lots of lake effect. Looks like another system this weekend too


What corner, that dosnt look familiar


----------



## Young Pup

Fred886 said:


> Surprisingly it's chagrin falls. Lots of lake effect. Looks like another system this weekend too


If we don't get anything down here. I am going to take a road trip up just to see snow that deep.  Need a snow fix soon.


----------



## Young Pup

Mudly said:


> *trashtubula


 Why do you call it that? Just curious.


----------



## Mudly

Young Pup said:


> Why do you call it that? Just curious.


I have a rude name for everything


----------



## Young Pup

Don't be fooled.


----------



## Young Pup

Maybe a couple of salt runs in the next couple of days.


----------



## racer47

wow says were under winter weather advisory for 1 to 2,i guess i better load some salt, dont think i will need plow, just dont see 2 inchs . so going to just salt all lots and see what happens.((((what are you think young pup))) give us a weather report


----------



## racer47

full salt run ,hope everybody did good


----------



## Mudly

We got another 12 inches or so


----------



## racer47

nice ,i had 1/2 salt run today .put down 5000 lb yesterday and today ,im happy, sure dont want 12 inches ,break anything .


----------



## Young Pup

Had 3 salt runs this week. Snowing moderately now. Supposed to change to rain later on. Not sure. Grass is once again covering over where it melted off earlier. and pavement is wet atm. Snow on cars and trucks.


----------



## Boss4557

Who’s gonna be out plowing tonight?


----------



## Mudly

Boss4557 said:


> Who's gonna be out plowing tonight?


People with plows?


----------



## maxwell1027

I'm on the eastside of Cincinnati and heavy rain is in the forecast for tonight...….again!


----------



## Young Pup

Boss4557 said:


> Who's gonna be out plowing tonight?


Did some plowing and a lot salting. Getting ready for another salt run tonight.


----------



## racer47

all rain here , had to salt 1 lot , dentist office on west side, got 4 skids left. sure would like to use it ,still building and shipping pumps though.you get much snow in up your way


----------



## Mudly

5 salt runs over the past 24 hrs and a 5 inch storm. Another 5 inches coming tonight.


----------



## Young Pup

An inch maybe inch and half on pavement Weds night into Thursday morning. Probably 2.5 on the grass. Most of the pavement melted and compacted. Turned into an icy snow mess.


----------



## racer47

nice salt run for me last night .1/4 to 1/2 inch ,with thin layer of ice under it, was slick out. great money maker for me .hoping to get 1/2 inch tonight to salt , i put down 118 50 lb bags .hope everybody did well .


----------



## Young Pup

Snowing hard atm here. Full run last night. Another on tap for tonight. To bad this did not happen this whole winter season. Now that the spring letter went out to customers, it decides to snow.


----------



## racer47

checking in ,got work booked solid for next 2 months .im so ready for snow,,,,,


----------



## Young Pup

I'm swamped with leaf work at the moment. It will be here before you know it.


----------



## muffy189

JP are we going to do a new post 20/21


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189 said:


> JP are we going to do a new post 20/21


Sure, but do we want the year 2020 in it?    I would like to forget about this year.


----------



## Mike_PS

Young Pup said:


> Sure, but do we want the year 2020 in it?    I would like to forget about this year.


lol, Maybe I should just take out the year and just have it say Ohio Snow & Ice and just keep it continuous?


----------



## Young Pup

Michael J. Donovan said:


> lol, Maybe I should just take out the year and just have it say Ohio Snow & Ice and just keep it continuous?


That is fine with me. Go for it.  Thanks.


----------



## Mike_PS

Young Pup said:


> That is fine with me. Go for it.  Thanks.


just makes more sense...I'll do that now


----------



## Young Pup

Michael J. Donovan said:


> just makes more sense...I'll do that now


Thank you.


----------



## Young Pup

Hello, who else is out there?


----------



## Sir Roy

Just us non facebookers.........


----------



## Mudly

Whats facebook


----------



## Young Pup

Hope you guys are ready??? This is for Next Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## alsam116

Is there really only a handful left on here? Thank you for keeping the weather alive YP.


----------



## Young Pup

alsam116 said:


> Is there really only a handful left on here? Thank you for keeping the weather alive YP.


Yes, just a few. Trying to get some of the others to come back. Really surprised that there is not more action here with the upcoming storm.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I’m here


----------



## Mudly

Im over here


----------



## Young Pup

Hopefully everyone is ready. I got the trucks set up today. Just marked the last property just a little bit ago. Late getting the contract back in.


----------



## maxwell1027

I'm here.......waiting patiently.


----------



## racer47

im always around, heading out to dump the dump truck and pick up a few more, skids of salt. hope i get to spread it .. i dont due the face book thing either


----------



## Young Pup

Just waiting around to go do something. Pavement is just wet here. Snow on grass,cars, and rooftops


----------



## Hinckley Hills Services

It has started here... 6-15 inches predicted so we will see what happens


----------



## Young Pup

Heading out for the first salt run of hte year. Good luck all.


----------



## Hinckley Hills Services

Got 6 or so inches of wet snow... Still snowing like crazy


----------



## racer47

got 4 to 5 on grass, 1/4 inch on blacktop, 1.5 on walks . put down 100 50 lb bags salt. it was a good money maker for me .hope all you guys did good ,it was a wet heavy snow down here


----------



## Young Pup

Hinckley Hills Services said:


> Got 6 or so inches of wet snow... Still snowing like crazy


Is it stillsnowing? How much more are you expecting? 
Salt run only here.


----------



## Young Pup

racer47 said:


> got 4 to 5 on grass, 1/4 inch on blacktop, 1.5 on walks . put down 100 50 lb bags salt. it was a good money maker for me .hope all you guys did good ,it was a wet heavy snow down here


You are going to be a sore pupppy.  Maybe 1/4 inch in spots on lots. Other wise just icy.


----------



## Hinckley Hills Services

Young Pup said:


> Is it stillsnowing? How much more are you expecting?
> Salt run only here.


It is just about to stop. Got about 14 inches of wet slop.... But it did drift so not exactly sure. 1 inch of ice under it all. It was kinda nasty for a few hours. City plow got stop and my road didn't get touched till this evening.


----------



## Young Pup

You can keep that ice.  That snowfall beats the 2 to 3 inches in the grass here.


----------



## Mudly

Offical snow fall 24”. I think thats on the light side


----------



## alsam116

Man you love rubbing it in that it snows where you are. But u can keep the feet at a time. I will take 2 feet a season but at 1 inch per time hahah


----------



## muffy189

JP hows the mapz looking my friend???


----------



## Young Pup

Well, the mapz have sucked. LOL Got a system that will stay south of our area tonight. It might skirt the southern part of the state. Late Tuesday into Wednesday looks like we are going to see some snow. At least some of us are. Still up in the air on amounts. East of Ohio looks to get a nice thumping.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the first run of the 12z runs. The nam. I don't have much faith in the models at the moment. Although they are much better in the short range.


----------



## Young Pup

12z gfs


----------



## Young Pup

12z O canada


----------



## Young Pup

the Nam 3k


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the 12z euro


----------



## Young Pup

If anything the Nam is persistent with what it has been showing. Either the others will follow suit or we have a model battle in progress.


----------



## Young Pup

And the the gfs continues to transfer the energy to the coast more quickly. I would be inclined to go with a weaker system at this point.


----------



## Young Pup

here is O Canada


----------



## Young Pup

here is the euro


----------



## alsam116

Did you get to plow or just salt wed around columbus?


----------



## racer47

i didnt even get a salt run had about 1 or so on grass


----------



## Young Pup

alsam116 said:


> Did you get to plow or just salt wed around columbus?


Salt only here.


----------



## alsam116

Enough to make a few.quick bucks, beats a blank..now we wait and see what Christmas Eve does.


----------



## Young Pup

alsam116 said:


> Enough to make a few.quick bucks, beats a blank..now we wait and see what Christmas Eve does.


Will have to post more on this later. Not looking like much now. More for the eastern part of Ohio if anything while only an dusting to inch for the western part.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here are some models first the nam and then the gfs if it sets up right.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is 2 of canada's . first the short range and then the other.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the euro and then the 18z nam


----------



## Mudly

Where is that band setting up chief, will i have a peaceful christmas?


----------



## Young Pup

Here is today's 12z runs. Starting with the nam and gfs.


----------



## Young Pup

The we have the 2 candians.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the euro 12z


----------



## Hinckley Hills Services

We have 4-8 predicted on Thursday to Friday morning.... The models show between 8-16 so here we golowblue:


----------



## Young Pup

I am only worrying about two churches and a couple of private drives that have hills. Oh and one funeral home. The others can wait until late Christmas night. As for Christmas eve during the day, I will salt drive lane and do walks at all the buisinesses.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the start of the 0z runs starting with two of the nams


----------



## Young Pup

Ha, I ended not waiting on the other models last night. I went to bed. LOL


----------



## racer47

this storm didn't miss me. got about 6 inches on ground ,going to plow everything tonight, start about 11.30. then go back and salt when im done. already did private rd up a mountain, lol. i have not plowed on Christmas eve in years. good thing is their wont be anybody around until Saturday. cant believe i wont have to bust a--to get done lol


----------



## alsam116

Enjoy the easy push racer. You lucky dog haha it will snow enough here 1 day to plow.might not be this year tho hahah.just kidding its still early. We didn't even hook plows to truck last year. Merry Christmas guys!!


----------



## Young Pup

Just got in from doing a couple driveways private driveways in a condo. Only doing the essential stuff and then I'll work on the other stuff tomorrow night


----------



## Hinckley Hills Services

Got about 6 inches so far.... Gonna head out in the morning


----------



## Mudly

official snow fall 14 inches


----------



## Hinckley Hills Services

We got 10 inches of powder... It was fun


----------



## Young Pup

Got 3 or 4 inches around here. Have some plow issues i need to get figured out. Ended up using the 4 wheeler on driveways.


----------



## racer47

young pup give me a call i can help you figure out your plow buddy i pm you my number


----------



## racer47

is it your lot pro. does it have the e 58 h. if so i got a few rebuilt ones you are more than welcome to use one until you can find time to mess with yours .also have a few controllers if that is the problem, i sent you a pm im only 1 hour south of you man ...


----------



## Young Pup

racer47 said:


> is it your lot pro. does it have the e 58 h. if so i got a few rebuilt ones you are more than welcome to use one until you can find time to mess with yours .also have a few controllers if that is the problem, i sent you a pm im only 1 hour south of you man ...


 Yep, I actually got your number in my phone from when you worked on the e60 and Jeffs pump with the cracked head. I still hAVE his sitting in my garage because he has never paid me for the repairs you did. 2 years ago??? Maybe 3????


----------



## alsam116

Is.it.going to start snowing this month? hahaha.


----------



## racer47

heading out to tear off first roof of the new year ,weather looks fairly descent till friday. what up young pup, i hope you got plow working. whats in store for us a end of month.


----------



## Young Pup

alsam116 said:


> Is.it.going to start snowing this month? hahaha.


Eventually, maybe snow showers this weekend??? Maybe something next? To many maybes I know.


----------



## Young Pup

racer47 said:


> heading out to tear off first roof of the new year ,weather looks fairly descent till friday. what up young pup, i hope you got plow working. whats in store for us a end of month.


Lot pro fluid has been changed and it seems to be working ok. Guess I will see this weekend with the cold coming. If it gets cold enough like when it acted up.

It looks like snow showers this weekend. Possibly something next week. Looks to get pretty cold for about 10 days if not a little more.


----------



## racer47

run it, if it starts getting slow, drop pump fluid ,put new in then a shot gas line antifreeze in it ,run some more .its really hard to get water out of them without pulling pump apart and a good flush ,i had a great day on the roof .we tore off 20 sg 2 layer thick off old yellow pine .thing were going great ,till boys overloaded dump truck .got it out of back yard and u bolts on rear end led go on one side . twisted rear end upward and locked up drive shaft.had to drop drive shaft so it would roll .then unload into my next dump truck so we could get it on roll back .what a day for first roof job 2021 .


----------



## Young Pup

racer47 said:


> run it, if it starts getting slow, drop pump fluid ,put new in then a shot gas line antifreeze in it ,run some more .its really hard to get water out of them without pulling pump apart and a good flush ,i had a great day on the roof .we tore off 20 sg 2 layer thick off old yellow pine .thing were going great ,till boys overloaded dump truck .got it out of back yard and u bolts on rear end led go on one side . twisted rear end upward and locked up drive shaft.had to drop drive shaft so it would roll .then unload into my next dump truck so we could get it on roll back .what a day for first roof job 2021 .


Thank you for the information. Wow, Unloading a dump full of shingles sounds like a lot of fun. Not. At least you are getting the first roof job out of the way.


----------



## alsam116

Hope the weather guy i follow is right and it flips to winter friday afternoon for a week or 2. Just like your saying Y.P.


----------



## Young Pup

Still looking on track for snow flying this weekend into next week.


----------



## racer47

roof done, im ready for the white gold


----------



## Young Pup

These are the 12z runs valid for the next 3.5 days. Nam and gfs


----------



## Young Pup

The canadians


----------



## Young Pup

The euro


----------



## Young Pup

racer47 said:


> roof done, im ready for the white gold


One down, many more to go.


----------



## alsam116

We shall see.if this model holds true..our snow billing has been whacked in half each yr since the 2017-2018 season. Its time for it to go back the other way.


----------



## Young Pup

alsam116 said:


> We shall see.if this model holds true..our snow billing has been whacked in half each yr since the 2017-2018 season. Its time for it to go back the other way.


Good Luck to you. Active week ahead and into February it looks like.


----------



## racer47

full salt run. very slick down here .good money maker, didn't take near as much salt this run.


----------



## Young Pup

Full salt run here as well. Did it early Sunday evening. Just got back from lot checks. Everything is good. Now we wait for more to come in later on.


----------



## alsam116

How much ice did you guys end up with? Or was it still cold enough for all snow most of the day?


----------



## Young Pup

alsam116 said:


> How much ice did you guys end up with? Or was it still cold enough for all snow most of the day?


Ice around Columbus was probably a tenth of an inch maybe more in spots.


----------



## alsam116

Damn that makes for a rough.day..we had a little ice on some of the trees but.only for a few hours at most. Looks like snow eed overnight and again this weekend, hope it stays winter so we can stack some money back up


----------



## Young Pup

alsam116 said:


> Damn that makes for a rough.day..we had a little ice on some of the trees but.only for a few hours at most. Looks like snow eed overnight and again this weekend, hope it stays winter so we can stack some money back up


It was a rough night actually.  Was able to get everything salted by 11pm Sunday night. Got up at 2am Monday morning to recheck it all. Only had to spot salt.

what is it doing down there tonight?


----------



## racer47

snowing good 1/2 inch now on lots, just salted private rd up a mountain .slicker than ---- lol. now hooking up plows and going to let it snow ..looks like is should be done by 11.30 or so then going to plow it off and salt everything, going to be easy run ..................... last salt run on the ice i went throught 5000 lbs. man was i sore .them bags are killing me .i will built my salt bin this summer .i have bob cat and truck craft insert and salter to go on it already, had custom wireing harness and control made for it 2 years ago by karrier company out of alliance ohio 1000.00 bucks. cant wait to use it ,lol been on shelf since i bought it,,, you get to run that plow yet young pup


----------



## racer47

started out with wet snow, by 3 am it was frozen ,1 st half of lot were easy , scraped clean. didn't need much salt. the last 1/2 was mean. walks were 1/4 inch snow and 3/8 ice.. 100 bags rock salt , 25 bags 3 way blend .13.5 hour run going to sleep good tonight. i had a helper this round.:laughing:lowblue: payup hope every body got done before it froze on them,


----------



## alsam116

About 2 inches here monday evening, with wind whipping to freeze it up and dropping temps. I thought is was just going to be a salt run but ended up plow,1st time since jan or feb or 2019, i will stop complaing about no snow now bahAha


----------



## Young Pup

Nice glad you guys got something. This weekend wll be interesting. Will post tonight model runs later. Still is not on shore so these may be off until the 12z runs tomorrow.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is the nam model for the 0z runs. One is the 10:1 model and the other is the kuchera


----------



## Young Pup

We are about 24 hours away from possibly our biggest even of the year. What you are you guys doing?


----------



## Young Pup

The evolution at hour 33 of the nam.


----------



## Young Pup

Hours 36 and 42


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is more precip and snowfall on the nam up to 8pm on Sunday night. More snow to follow this.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the total snowfall. I will not be posting all these maps for the remaining models. This is to much work. Just wanted to give you guys a look at possible timing of snow,rain,snow.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the short range canadian


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the gfs


----------



## Young Pup

here is the long range canadian.


----------



## alsam116

Thank you..i know what you mean about the pain to post pics...the 1 i did took forever to figure out. The timing map really helps me cuz were going snow sat to rain sun To snow sun eve/night..the local has been correct on that but No actual timing or the chage overs. The nam u posted shows pretty dam accurate when it will switch. I dont know exactly on the map where cbus is, are you guys all snow?


----------



## Young Pup

alsam116 said:


> Thank you..i know what you mean about the pain to post pics...the 1 i did took forever to figure out. The timing map really helps me cuz were going snow sat to rain sun To snow sun eve/night..the local has been correct on that but No actual timing or the chage overs. The nam u posted shows pretty dam accurate when it will switch. I dont know exactly on the map where cbus is, are you guys all snow?


No we go to rain as well per last nights run.


----------



## Young Pup

two of the early models


----------



## Young Pup

two more more. Heading out to do errands more later.


----------



## Young Pup

gfs and euro


----------



## Young Pup

Pictures are getting views, but nobody is commenting????


----------



## Hinckley Hills Services

I'm here... Just waiting for it to start. From the models it is still up in the air on what we will get tho.


----------



## Young Pup

Hinckley Hills Services said:


> I'm here... Just waiting for it to start. From the models it is still up in the air on what we will get tho.


You should stay all snow in the n/e part of Ohio.


----------



## Hinckley Hills Services

Yeah looks like less snow than you but no ice.


----------



## Young Pup

Yes we should see snow,rain, then more snow.


----------



## racer47

been in shop all day getting stuff ready and boxing up pumps to ship out, both trucks loaded and ready. hope i only need my main plow truck,,, but went ahead and loaded back up truck with plow and salt .jp if you have trouble with your plow i have new and used controllers and 1 rebuilt e 58 h you can use ,i also have the new e 58 h also has the newist pa block on it for sale.. did Jeff every get his e 60 i rebuilt or is he out off plowing .send me some pictures of it i might buy it or trade for e 58 h 740 649 8015 .good luck out their this weekend men .im not very good at map reading lol


----------



## alsam116

Map reading is easy, just look at the pictures hahaha...we got about 1.5 inches of snow in 2.5 hrs. It started around 630 and finished about 830. Were in a little lull now but temps are starting to rise ao i guess next round will be rain. And rain most of day tomorrow. Then more snow early monday.


----------



## racer47

snowing good here, roads covered .


----------



## Young Pup

Woke up at 11pm from about a 2 hour nap. Had a nice coating down. But where they brined in front of the house the street was fine. 20 minutes later it was covered. Guess I better get motivated. Snow intensity is going back and forth.


----------



## icebreaker

Thanks for doing the weather young pup


----------



## racer47

yes thanks for your weather reports .got in another salt run today .loaded back up ready for some more ,


----------



## alsam116

Salt run here overnight but it was supposed to snow on and off all day but fell apart...they are saying up to an inch this eve but i dont see thst happening.


----------



## racer47

just got in from salting private rd ,pharmacy, dental office .we have had about 2 inches here today snowing pretty good .looks like i will be plowing and salting again in morning ,picked up last 2 skids of salt i could find, until morning,


----------



## maxwell1027

Starting to snow here now.....trucks loaded and ready to go for in the morning. It's good to hear from fellow plowers in the buckeye state


----------



## Hinckley Hills Services

So far we have gotten about 4 inches. Still snowing pretty good so should get another run in the morning. 
What did you get farther south?


----------



## racer47

we have over 4 inches on the ground today-tonight .been snowing all day pretty much, heavy at times .i live on a hill and have shoveled my concrete drive 4 times, kids can not make it up, :laugh: .i parked my plow trucks next door at shop .sons girl just had her car almost over the hill .i dont plow it or salt it, just shovel it .wife says no salt on new drive .:hammerhead: i will get full plow and another salt run or so out of this one .


----------



## racer47

young pup, what it like up where your at ,hope all is good .i hate it when it snows all night ,wait and wait ,,,then work around all those--- ----- you no all day .then have to go clean up at night after everything is closed .


----------



## maxwell1027

I'm on the east side of Cincinnati and we've had a total of inch and a half to 2 in. It's been a few salt runs but not enough at one time to really plow.


----------



## racer47

5 to 6 here . it was a nice run. level 2 snow emergency so didnt have to work around a bunch silly people, did see a crazy guy on 1 of those 3 wheeled motorcycle , can am spider.


----------



## Young Pup

racer47 said:


> young pup, what it like up where your at ,hope all is good .i hate it when it snows all night ,wait and wait ,,,then work around all those--- ----- you no all day .then have to go clean up at night after everything is closed .


Geez, that was one long ass storm. It kept going until yesterday morning about 6. Got everything done, not much sleep. Crashed at 5pm yesterday and woke up about 1am today. Went out and spot salted. Crashed about 4am until 830am Ready for some more sleep. Another potential storm thiis weekend. It's going to get real cold too. I love this winter.


----------



## maxwell1027

Anybody heard any predictions on snow amounts for the weekend?


----------



## muffy189

jp whats the weekend looking like??


----------



## alsam116

Looking cold so if moisture matches look out haha.maxwell, local says some accum on suday but i guess they are affraid to commit to amounts. Im hoping for enough to plow becaise it will be outta here sunday eve so we have all night to push with no pressure. Jp i love this winter too, compared to last hahaha..we need another good week like last week and we should be close dollar wise to 2018 2019 season that would be sweet. Maybe we will fet lucky and get more hahaha


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189 said:


> jp whats the weekend looking like??


Hey Doug, I have not looked that far out yet. The big storm idea is gone. Probably a smaller one of 1 to 2 inches? I will look later on tonight after I get done salting.


----------



## maxwell1027

It's raining here now and supposed to end around 1:00am. with a low of 25 degrees by morning. I hope there's enough moisture left in the morning to freeze!


----------



## Young Pup

Here is what the weekend looks like per the 12z run.


----------



## Young Pup

The canadians


----------



## racer47

full salt run for me this morning ,hope snow holds off .out off salt till tuesday. ,anybody got a line on skids of salt close to chillicothe ohio 45601 .found some at manards hard as a rock for 8.99 lol .they have some good stuff for 9.99 just hate to pay that for lot salt .its great for walks


----------



## Lucius

racer47 said:


> full salt run for me this morning ,hope snow holds off .out off salt till tuesday. ,anybody got a line on skids of salt close to chillicothe ohio 45601 .found some at manards hard as a rock for 8.99 lol .they have some good stuff for 9.99 just hate to pay that for lot salt .its great for walks


----------



## Lucius

Lots of salt in Columbus. Would have to bring a trailer but I can give you some recommendations


----------



## Young Pup

racer47 said:


> full salt run for me this morning ,hope snow holds off .out off salt till tuesday. ,anybody got a line on skids of salt close to chillicothe ohio 45601 .found some at manards hard as a rock for 8.99 lol .they have some good stuff for 9.99 just hate to pay that for lot salt .its great for walks


Try HendersonTrucking. The big salt pile on 670 on your way to the airport. I just saw they have bagged product.

Henderson Material
1195 Gibbard Ave


----------



## racer47

calling for 1 to 3 for me down south ---- with no salt. looks like im going to have to run up Columbus to get some .looked at Henderson, looked like its all bulk . any good places to pick up a few skids rock salt .also at henderson how muck will they do bulk ,like 2 to 3 ton in back dump bed , cash carry.also do they have treated bulk,i think it would work better for me dumped in aluminum truck craft dump bed ,i have seen it but never been their ,my spreader should run bulk they have 80 lb vibrators blizzard 2500 and western 1000------- school me i use to bag stuff------


----------



## Lucius

racer47 said:


> calling for 1 to 3 for me down south ---- with no salt. looks like im going to have to run up Columbus to get some .looked at Henderson, looked like its all bulk . any good places to pick up a few skids rock salt .also at henderson how muck will they do bulk ,like 2 to 3 ton in back dump bed , cash carry.also do they have treated bulk,i think it would work better for me dumped in aluminum truck craft dump bed ,i have seen it but never been their ,my spreader should run bulk they have 80 lb vibrators blizzard 2500 and western 1000------- school me i use to bag stuff------


----------



## Lucius

Have you tried Buckeye power sales in Blacklick? I have had luck getting a couple pallets every couple days there. Have you ever tried Site one? If you cannot locate any, please give me a call man 614-394-3640. I have one other location but I don’t want to post it online. Henderson is ok. I bought a pallet last week and it was rock hard after a few days. 6 bags wasted out of 49


----------



## Young Pup

racer47 said:


> calling for 1 to 3 for me down south ---- with no salt. looks like im going to have to run up Columbus to get some .looked at Henderson, looked like its all bulk . any good places to pick up a few skids rock salt .also at henderson how muck will they do bulk ,like 2 to 3 ton in back dump bed , cash carry.also do they have treated bulk,i think it would work better for me dumped in aluminum truck craft dump bed ,i have seen it but never been their ,my spreader should run bulk they have 80 lb vibrators blizzard 2500 and western 1000------- school me i use to bag stuff------


Rick, call them in the morning. Unless they are out of bagged product, they had it the other day.

Will post the 0z runs tonight. Been busy with a couple of things today.


----------



## racer47

thanks men ,,will do, ,got to love these late season salting


----------



## Lucius

Henderson has bagged material for a good price. I think if you brought in a o indoor storage, it equips do better than sitting outside like mine did.


----------



## Young Pup

First two model runs of the night.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the gfs and the first canadian model


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the main canada. We are going to have 3 systems this week.


----------



## alsam116

Thank you, the local here is sayin 1-3 for tonight. Some of the models you posted show 5 haha. 5 is fine as long as it shuts off by 2 am but local is showing snow through 6 am or so. Get sleep guys its gonna be a long ($$$$) week hahah hopefully the temps stay cold as heel so ee dont end up with any ice here.


----------



## Young Pup

Here are two of the nam models for the 12z run.


----------



## Young Pup

3 more models


----------



## alsam116

Did you cbus guys get to push last week? Or just salt a ton? Looks like youre going to miss out on push this week thsts why im asking..it looks like tues night/wed storm is dropping south, which is good.for keeping the ice away.


----------



## Young Pup

alsam116 said:


> Did you cbus guys get to push last week? Or just salt a ton? Looks like youre going to miss out on push this week thsts why im asking..it looks like tues night/wed storm is dropping south, which is good.for keeping the ice away.


We pushed. I plan on pushing tonight and Possibly Wednesday. Got to wait for these two systems to get through before we can really tell what is going to happen this weekend imo.


----------



## maxwell1027

2-4 inches for the greater Cincy area now. More on the way for Wednesday night too.


----------



## Lucius

Young Pup said:


> We pushed. I plan on pushing tonight and Possibly Wednesday. Got to wait for these two systems to get through before we can really tell what is going to happen this weekend imo.


----------



## Lucius

Plowed 2 times and burnt through more salt than I did for 2019 and 2020 put together last week. Hoping for a heavy salt run tonight but I’m ready to plow if needed


----------



## racer47

made the trip 2 times today, 2.5 ton clear lane in 07 chevy truck with wideout and dump bed insert. 1 skid 4 way blend in 06 with 9 ft plow. should be good to go. their bag salt didnt look to good and it was all gone when i got back up for the 4 way stuff .i will for sure be going back for the clear lane ,,,nice stuff ,thanks for the info .snowing good here roads are covering .going to be a long day


----------



## racer47

solid 4 here now ,still snowing hard. plow private rd, the clear lane is nice stuff. going to head out at 3 start plow salt everything . be safe men..


----------



## alsam116

Hey maxwelll...are you still alive after that suprise? Haha. 2-4 they said last night at 10pm news. Ended up with about 4" at the house a few miles south of florence and our 1 job is right next to cvg airport and had a crap ton on it hahah. Im guessing 8" its nice to see snow again, its been 2 years hahah. 
Racer, is this the first time your using treated salt? Its all we ever orderd before then the shortage hit in '14 or when ever it was and our supplier said no more for some reason. I love it for the extra 12% that it cost becasue it is deff less corrosive and never freezes.last yr or 2 yrs ago we bought a liquid to make our own treated but its just not the same hahHa now we only mix as needed for cold temps.


----------



## maxwell1027

We had 8-9" on the east side ....wore my old butt out shoveling two long sidewalks! Not complaining though...was nice to get in some good plowing. i just wish the weather people could predict snow accumulations a little better than they do. It's hard to plan your night when you get up and there's twice or three times as much as they had predicted.


----------



## Young Pup

Did you southern guys have fun?


----------



## racer47

we had 8 west side 6 east side of town, plow salted for 15 hours ,3 am to 6pm bankers hours :laugh: the wide out made some huge piles ,had a helper with all the walks .the clear lane was great 2.5 tons,spreader worked great with it .looked at lots tonight and they were dry,anytime you run the guts out of your stuff for 15 hours non stop and nothing breaks its a good day. lowblue: how you do young pup .


----------



## Hinckley Hills Services

Snowing pretty good here...lowblue:


----------



## racer47

plow salt here dropped 1.5 to 2 nice light fluffy stuff going to be a money maker lowblue:


----------



## Mudly

You know its cold when your flags are stuck together frozen in place


----------



## alsam116

Round 2 mon morning and tuesday morning hahah
Looks like a repeat of this week except not overnight, it will be morning rush here and instead of 8 or 10" at once it will be 8-10" over 2 days. Atleast we get to make up for lost time(last season). Were going to plow more this yr than The 3 previous seasons


----------



## Young Pup

been busy up here. Lacking sleep like most. Got a nice 7 hours last night.  Here is the 0z runs from last night.


----------



## Young Pup

This is the new version of the gfs which will take over soon.


----------



## Young Pup

Canada


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the euro 0z. there are two storms that are going to be getting us next week. This is the first of them.


----------



## Young Pup

Who is ready for the next storm?


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the first of two Canadian models


----------



## Young Pup

gfs


----------



## Young Pup

O canada #2


----------



## Hinckley Hills Services

The models you are posting are for mon-tues right?


----------



## racer47

computer crashed ,got new one up and working , clear lane loaded, sidewalk ice melt ready, going to shop to sell few pumps, just about sold out  ,got some people on way to buy poly plow blade and truck carton and hoop .firewood stocked piled .ready for the white gold.


----------



## Young Pup

Hinckley Hills Services said:


> The models you are posting are for mon-tues right?


Basically late Sunday night/early monday into Tuesday.


----------



## Young Pup

racer47 said:


> computer crashed ,got new one up and working , clear lane loaded, sidewalk ice melt ready, going to shop to sell few pumps, just about sold out  ,got some people on way to buy poly plow blade and truck carton and hoop .firewood stocked piled .ready for the white gold.


Nice.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is the 18z nam maps


----------



## Young Pup

gfs


----------



## racer47

been in shop from 10 am till 10 pm i closed doors until after storm guys comeing from w v today van wert rebuilt e 47 e 60 sold whole plow outfit for 88 to 2000 chevy shiped several pumps out friday and saturday morning fed ex im down to 1 e 47 as new, 2 e 60 rebuilt ,1 e 60 h, 1 e 58 h ,1 new e 58h, 1 new e 61 and 2 or 3 as new e 60 not bad year i think i sold and shipped out 20 or so pumps i rebuilt and sold .not sure about rebuilt and repairs of other stuff but im ready for a break after this storm ,will be truck hunting and finishing my shop . good luck to all ,be safe. its not going to be a race to the finish ,but looks like its going to be a marathon :laugh::usflag:lowblue:


----------



## alsam116

At this rate we will have double the average season amount haha.
Local says tonight then done by 8 am monday 3" or so then start rush hr tomorrow afternoon until midnight or 1 am and Another 6-9.hopefully it is done by 1 am so we can have it all pushed off and cleaned up so were can sleep all day tues and not have to wake up to clean up all night tues night interested wednesday. We shall see but it is what it is. Be careful guys and have fun.


----------



## racer47

starting here, looks like heavy snow . showtime :clapping: going to be a long next few days men. be safe


----------



## Young Pup

racer47 said:


> been in shop from 10 am till 10 pm i closed doors until after storm guys comeing from w v today van wert rebuilt e 47 e 60 sold whole plow outfit for 88 to 2000 chevy shiped several pumps out friday and saturday morning fed ex im down to 1 e 47 as new, 2 e 60 rebuilt ,1 e 60 h, 1 e 58 h ,1 new e 58h, 1 new e 61 and 2 or 3 as new e 60 not bad year i think i sold and shipped out 20 or so pumps i rebuilt and sold .not sure about rebuilt and repairs of other stuff but im ready for a break after this storm ,will be truck hunting and finishing my shop . good luck to all ,be safe. its not going to be a race to the finish ,but looks like its going to be a marathon :laugh::usflag:lowblue:


Geez busy man. Only half an inch here this morning. Everything was presalted. Models have cut back on totals.


----------



## Young Pup

going n/w


----------



## Young Pup

2 more models


----------



## Young Pup

The last canadian


----------



## racer47

plow salted all lots ,rds, churches ,done.. all black top, then ice started about 5 pm now saying 1 to 3 more ending around 2. guess i better sleep for few hours, 15 hour run,. had 4 to 5 inches , iceing last few hours ,hope all had a good run . its a sheet ice here lol,lowblue:lowblue:


----------



## racer47

i have 2 skids rock salt i skid sidewalk stuff ,wanting to get some more clear lane ,i will be out again :angry:


----------



## Lucius

Nice salt run this morning in Columbus, some quick plowing too. Looks like a lot of sugar crystal snow maybe inch or so. Gonna get some rest and get out with my guys around 1:30 or 2


----------



## Lucius

Very concerned on salt. I think I have enough for week but everyone is selling out of bagged salt, and several places said they won’t get any more this season


----------



## racer47

woke up to 1 inch ice ---- me 2 tone clear lane, 2 skids rock salt ,1/2 skid sidewalk salt, still have ice. heading back up in morning to get truck load clear lane hope this next shot of winter has no ice with it


----------



## racer47

heading up for salt .hope sun and salt starts clearing up lots


----------



## racer47

loaded and ready ,salt on lots did great today, when sun come out melted off most lots .


----------



## Lucius

What’s everyone thinking? Salt run or plow and salt or maybe 2 saltings?


----------



## racer47

did you find salt, I'm thinking plow salt, then salt again if needed ,looks like it will be all day down here ,why don't you throw vibrator on your spreader and use bulk that's what I'm doing ,skid salt is way over priced .i picked up 4.5 ton today for like 450.00 works way better also . hope all is rested up this last snow wasn't bad but that freezing rain was bad, the trip to columbus at rush hour and back was bad, cars in ditches all over ,i semi jack knifed ,roads were terrible up and back .i wont do that again ,


----------



## Lucius

I have 7 skids of rock salt. I’m thinking doing exactly what u are saying and running bulk starting next week. The mills and tweaking trucking are all out. My fertilizer guy sold me one pallet today. I got a lead on some sidewalk salt 8 dollars a bag too .


----------



## Lucius

******* trucking is out I meant to say


----------



## Lucius

One of my spreaders is a boss 800, it has the conveyor belt might already be ok for bulk


----------



## racer47

it should if its belt feed. i have not seen a boss like that, have seen western belt feed. good luck ,be safe ,its dry where i live ,nobody has ice melt .


----------



## racer47

plowed salted all stuff .great event. ice now gone  .i hate to say it but i think it was last event for us down south .might get luckey and get a salt run, buy temps are rising next few weeks .hope all did well and made the payuppayup.i took a beating on the ice we had, but plow and salt before and after made up for it ,


----------



## Young Pup

Glad this week is over that is the only politically correct way of saying this.


----------



## racer47

it was a long week for sure. i was back at it today, churches, salted ,plowed salted, some freinds drive ways. 8 to12 inch deep with ice .could not get me to do drive way for a living i would quite plowing or get a smaller rig for sure lol . got stuck in my moms driveway for 30 minutes or so, hit fence post took out tail light . ((young pup)) plow truck, salter work good .sounds like you had a ruff week to .all are winter in a few days..


----------



## alsam116

Looks like its over except a salt event possibly. Hope everybodyade.it through without any breakdowns or big problems..the problem now is taxes next year hahah


----------



## Young Pup

racer47 said:


> it was a long week for sure. i was back at it today, churches, salted ,plowed salted, some freinds drive ways. 8 to12 inch deep with ice .could not get me to do drive way for a living i would quite plowing or get a smaller rig for sure lol . got stuck in my moms driveway for 30 minutes or so, hit fence post took out tail light . ((young pup)) plow truck, salter work good .sounds like you had a ruff week to .all are winter in a few days..


Yes doing driveways is what made it worse. Did not hit anything though. But the season is not over quite yet.


----------



## Young Pup

alsam116 said:


> Looks like its over except a salt event possibly. Hope everybodyade.it through without any breakdowns or big problems..the problem now is taxes next year hahah


I agree, maybe a couple of saltings. but so far none are showing up on the models.  My taxes for last year get done on Friday.


----------



## racer47

i cleaned both trucks .built box and unloaded rest treated salt i had in it, fits skid steer .had to reload 6- 5 gallon buckets with salt out of box because skid steer was tipping forward .lol i always over load .went and bid few roofs .we should get a salting maybe .you guys up north should for sure .all snow billed out .ended up being a good winter after all for me .yea taxes ----


----------



## alsam116

Is everybody working on spring jobs now? I guess its over now. It was a good one hopefully we can get 2 or 3 more seaseons like this in a row.


----------



## Young Pup

alsam116 said:


> Is everybody working on spring jobs now? I guess its over now. It was a good one hopefully we can get 2 or 3 more seaseons like this in a row.


I just got an email on Friday night at 1030pm that you responded 2 days ago.  Freezing rain might happen in parts of Ohio on Monday morning.  Still got the v box in the truck. Plows are off though but can get them out if needed at anytime.


----------



## alsam116

Over now. There was ice hanging ( about an inch) from street signs here most of the day. Cold and cloudy, tomorrow is 60 and sunny hahaha. Time to put spreadsrs away unfortunantly. Take care guys talk to you in the fall. Hope everybody has a great summer


----------



## Young Pup

I think from say Mansfield on south is done for the season. North of there you might still get something if it sets up right. I will have to pull the v box out sometime in the next week or so. Was a better year then the previous seasons, let's hope we can continue with that for the winter of 21/22.


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189 said:


> JP are we going to do a new post 20/21


Sad new, Dough Moffett aka Muffy passed away from Covid today. He will be missed


----------



## Sir Roy

Sad news indeed. RIP Muffy....


----------



## Young Pup

Young Pup said:


> Sad new, Dough Moffett aka Muffy passed away from Covid today. He will be missed


It's Doug Moffett. Not sure how it got Dough.


----------



## Mudly

Whos that?


----------



## Young Pup

Mudly said:


> Whos that?


He's been part of this group for over 10 years. He's from Salem Ohio.


----------



## Mudly

Young Pup said:


> He's been part of this group for over 10 years. He's from Salem Ohio.


is that his tag though? i don't know names


----------



## Matthew28

any one put their salt spreader on yet?


----------



## Mudly

Matthew28 said:


> any one put their salt spreader on yet?


yes


----------



## Matthew28

Mudly said:


> yes


im planning on putting mine on. on the 15th have a few more lawns to mow . i was looking at the radar looks like something between the 12th-16th maybe


----------



## Mudly

Matthew28 said:


> im planning on putting mine on. on the 15th have a few more lawns to mow . i was looking at the radar looks like something between the 12th-16th maybe


if you only have one spreader, wait till the last minute


----------



## Young Pup

Young Pup said:


> He's been part of this group for over 10 years. He's from Salem Ohio.


Sorry, Muffy is his nickname. If you go back above on my original comment about his passing. Click on his name and that should take you to his profile. I think.


----------



## Young Pup

Might need those spreaders this weekend????? Models are showing the possibilty of snow. It's all going to come down to timing. Someone might see slick spots.


----------



## Young Pup

Let's see what today brings. Ground is warm so most will melt. Maybe some refreeze tonight? Have a good season.


----------



## Mudly

Young Pup said:


> Let's see what today brings. Ground is warm so most will melt. Maybe some refreeze tonight? Have a good season.


I woke up to slushies, and covered grass. very pleased that Odot didn't salt last night.


----------



## ktmryan53

Anyone in northeast ohio with a meyers trapezoid (md2) straight blade? I need a normal functioning one to help my diagnose my pump not working correctly.
PM me if you can help, thanks.


----------



## Young Pup

Mudly said:


> I woke up to slushies, and covered grass. very pleased that Odot didn't salt last night.


Sorry so late in responding. My notices from here and other places ended up in my spam mail.  I think I got it corrected not sure though.


----------



## Mudly

ktmryan53 said:


> Anyone in northeast ohio with a meyers trapezoid (md2) straight blade? I need a normal functioning one to help my diagnose my pump not working correctly.
> PM me if you can help, thanks.


Go to mill supply


----------



## Young Pup

Light snow is falling. going to be a salt run here in parts of columbus in the am.


----------



## Young Pup

Is anybody out there?


----------



## Mountain Bob

Young Pup said:


> Is anybody out there?


Everybody in Ohio is probably already at the bars?


----------



## Young Pup

Mountain Bob said:


> Everybody in Ohio is probably already at the bars?


No snow, might as well be.


----------



## Mudly

Mountain Bob said:


> Everybody in Ohio is probably already at the bars?


Rude


----------



## racer47

just been hunting ,cutting wood, waiting on snow.. loving time off. did last roof of the year in last week of nov. playing in shop now. hope everybody had a good summer........ i did . truck loaded with clear lane ready to roll .....................


----------



## Young Pup

racer47 said:


> just been hunting ,cutting wood, waiting on snow.. loving time off. did last roof of the year in last week of nov. playing in shop now. hope everybody had a good summer........ i did . truck loaded with clear lane ready to roll .....................


Heck with the warm weather, I figured you would still be doing roof work. Glad you are still around Rick. I had one of your business cards in my hand the other day.


----------



## racer47

yea if you need any Meyer parts or service still building and repairing also merry Christmas and happy new year . Let it Snow


----------



## Young Pup

racer47 said:


> yea if you need any Meyer parts or service still building and repairing also merry Christmas and happy new year . Let it Snow


Yeah, I might be looking to get back up solenoids for my e 58.  Finally going to test it out this week on truck.   Thankfully we have needed it. Merry Christmas and Happy New year to you too.


----------



## Mountain Bob

racer47 said:


> yea if you need any Meyer parts or service still building and repairing also merry Christmas and happy new year . Let it Snow


If you ever run across a set of Meyer 9 positon wings, used and/or cheap, drop me a line. Thanks.


----------



## racer47

i have some used wings that come off meyer plows give me a call 740 649 8015 and i can text you some pictures and get you a price to ship to you


----------



## racer47

you pup i have coils, they are all the same i think on the e 58. at least the new style pa blocks are. i have 1 rebuilt e 58 h old style and 1 new e 58 h new style pa block . also have 1 new e 61 h pump. i have them listed on ebay but can sell outright cheaper for anybody looking to replace or upgrade a pump, also have parts to build brand new pumps .


----------



## Young Pup

racer47 said:


> you pup i have coils, they are all the same i think on the e 58. at least the new style pa blocks are. i have 1 rebuilt e 58 h old style and 1 new e 58 h new style pa block . also have 1 new e 61 h pump. i have them listed on ebay but can sell outright cheaper for anybody looking to replace or upgrade a pump, also have parts to build brand new pump


Do you work on western too? My brother has one that won't lift or angle? Asking because I see a western in your picture. I can hear the motor running when he hits his controller??? He didn't have any of his manuals with him. Was not sure where to start.


----------



## racer47

more than likely bad coil or dirty connection. is it fleet flex .does controler have 4 or 6 pin . could be controller contacts to , i no a little . really need to no what system her has and best to have manual


----------



## racer47

3 inch's and counting in Chillicothe. plows hooked up. Cleare lane loaded up, ready to rock n roll and give the wide out a work out. were on level 2. everything is closed for M L K day. going to be nice not to have to bust ass to get it all done be safe and make white ture into green


----------



## racer47

i also have many rebuilt Meyer pump rebuilt if anybody needs any e 47, e 57, e 60, e 60h, e 61h, new and rebuilt e 68h, e 58h new. and lots of parts in stock coils, valves, motors. bases, loaded valve bodies for e series pumps and loaded valve bodies for e 58/61h, 740 649 8015


----------



## kg26

racer47 said:


> 3 inch's and counting in Chillicothe. plows hooked up. Cleare lane loaded up, ready to rock n roll and give the wide out a work out. were on level 2. everything is closed for M L K day. going to be nice not to have to bust ass to get it all done be safe and make white ture into green


Send some of that up to your north would ya


----------



## Young Pup

Sorry guys. The virus has kicked my butt. Hope all of are getting some work in. Currently freezing drizzle up here


----------



## kg26

Young Pup said:


> Sorry guys. The virus has kicked my butt. Hope all of are getting some work in. Currently freezing drizzle up here


Nothing here in the motor city. Its cold but dry we're ready for some snow.


----------



## racer47

16-hour ride wet heavy ---- sidewalk guy about gives up had to jump in and show him how to get it done had some spreader problems well not spreader clear lane had some big rock in it the ton on top last scoop spread about a ton by hand till we got past the rocky ----. then spreader was fine, long story short rock bigger than number 57 limestone was in it think it's time to hook up my truck craft spreader lol should have been done in 10 to 12 hours. hope Ya feel better young pup.


----------



## Mudly

racer47 said:


> i also have many rebuilt Meyer pump rebuilt if anybody needs any e 47, e 57, e 60, e 60h, e 61h, new and rebuilt e 68h, e 58h new. and lots of parts in stock coils, valves, motors. bases, loaded valve bodies for e series pumps and loaded valve bodies for e 58/61h, 740 649 8015


Im interested in the e 58h stuff.


----------



## Young Pup

1 to 2 on Sunday. Then more on Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Young Pup

racer47 said:


> 16-hour ride wet heavy ---- sidewalk guy about gives up had to jump in and show him how to get it done had some spreader problems well not spreader clear lane had some big rock in it the ton on top last scoop spread about a ton by hand till we got past the rocky ----. then spreader was fine, long story short rock bigger than number 57 limestone was in it think it's time to hook up my truck craft spreader lol should have been done in 10 to 12 hours. hope Ya feel better young pup.


Thanks, I have turned the corner I hope. Just a persistent cough.


----------



## racer47

6-ton clear lane on hand. Trucks loaded now just a waiting game. hope all is well be safe out their men, these kinds of storms are what the people hire us for


----------



## racer47

well, I hope everybody made money and stayed healthy this winter .i think its over for me, I had over 6 inches on my hand rail and lots ended up with 1.5 to just frozen slush plowed and salted all that were open salted last 3 that was froze. paid in full for the season, all equipment cleaned and put up, sold all my pumps but 3 new ones. e 61 h, i had a great winter .now back to the grind, man i missed all the chatter on here and weather updates check in now and then men


----------



## Young Pup

Just checking in to see who is all still around. It's getting closer and I am not even ready. Rick if you are still around I lost your number. Are you still working on Meyer pumps?


----------



## Sir Roy

Still lurking here.


----------



## Mudly

I’m a little rounder this year.


----------



## Young Pup

I figured with the snowflakes flying yesterday and today more might pop in. Guess not.


----------



## Mudly

No one really plows in ohio, we just run it over enough times and wait for the runoff from the street to melt it.


----------



## Young Pup

Anyone in N/E Ohio seeing any snow?


----------



## Mudly

Young Pup said:


> Anyone in N/E Ohio seeing any snow?


No.


----------



## Young Pup

Mudly said:


> No.


When is hte Lake effect supposed to kick in?


----------



## Mudly

Young Pup said:


> When is hte Lake effect supposed to kick in?


Tomorrow morning


----------



## ktmryan53

Back to a bunch of mild weather for a week.


----------



## Young Pup

ktmryan53 said:


> Back to a bunch of mild weather for a week.


That's ok. It will be getting active soon. Finished my list of fall cleanups today. Got a couple of pear trees holding on though. Had two wind events and that didn't bring them down. Maybe they will stay up there all winter.


----------



## racer47

hope all is well with everybody, been busy. built onto shop. have to wait 10 days before i can get salt on newly poured concreate. put together newer back up plow. snow ex 7.6. ordered factory wings for it so be 9.6 on 2006 GMC HD the 07 rusting away. but i will be able to run wideout or snow ex on both trucks so if i lose truck or plow I'm still good they will interchange simple. lost revere on dump truck so trying to get dump trailer so i can run up and get clean lane. no ready for so just yet.


----------



## racer47

still working on pumps all parts in stock 740 649 8015 cell


----------



## Mudly

racer47 said:


> hope all is well with everybody, been busy. built onto shop. have to wait 10 days before i can get salt on newly poured concreate. put together newer back up plow. snow ex 7.6. ordered factory wings for it so be 9.6 on 2006 GMC HD the 07 rusting away. but i will be able to run wideout or snow ex on both trucks so if i lose truck or plow I'm still good they will interchange simple. lost revere on dump truck so trying to get dump trailer so i can run up and get clean lane. no ready for so just yet.


im sorry you had to pour concrete in this environment, that hurts


----------



## Young Pup

Looks like cold and snow will be coming in soon.


----------



## Mudly

Young Pup said:


> Looks like cold and snow will be coming in soon.


Santa’s a cold hearted individual


----------



## Young Pup

Mudly said:


> Santa’s a cold hearted individual



Have not had a chance to look at the noon models. Been busy today. To busy as a matter of fact. lol But last night's runs had some snow around next weekend for Christmas. Let's see if that holds on tonights runs.


----------



## Young Pup

Overnight models are still showing snow for the end of the week next week before Christmas. Amoiunts vary this far out.


----------



## Young Pup

Heading out to drop salt in Columbus. Getting pretty icy. How about in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Mudly

Young Pup said:


> Heading out to drop salt in Columbus. Getting pretty icy. How about in your neck of the woods?


I’m sending trucks out to salt but going to bed myself.


----------



## Young Pup

Mudly said:


> I’m sending trucks out to salt but going to bed myself.


I salted some. Not everything as they were not all open todya.


----------



## Young Pup




----------



## Young Pup

You have the euro,gfs and the canadian above.


----------



## Young Pup




----------



## Young Pup

Above is the nam model runs


----------



## Young Pup

Below is the first canadian rdps run.


----------



## Young Pup

here is the gfs


----------



## Young Pup

here is O canada the 2nd model


----------



## racer47

what do you think i will get in Chillicothe Ohio 45601 thanks


----------



## Young Pup

Holy cow. The last 7 to 10 days have been a blur. Was dealing with electrical issues on one of the truck. Finally gave up and took it to a dealer. Had to get it back so I could at least use the bulk spreader. It’s back in the shop now. This storm blew big time. One of the worst I have dealt with. Then the 20 inches in 2008 ranks right up there.


----------



## Mudly

Young Pup said:


> Holy cow. The last 7 to 10 days have been a blur. Was dealing with electrical issues on one of the truck. Finally gave up and took it to a dealer. Had to get it back so I could at least use the bulk spreader. It’s back in the shop now. This storm blew big time. One of the worst I have dealt with. Then the 20 inches in 2008 ranks right up there.


Did you get it figured out?


----------



## Young Pup

Mudly said:


> Did you get it figured out?


My pump was fixed by Rick. Something on truck electrical is fouled up. Had to short chain it to take it in. If I don’t hear back from them by tomorrow I will take it some where else.


----------



## racer47

Young Pup said:


> My pump was fixed by Rick. Something on truck electrical is fouled up. Had to short chain it to take it in. If I don’t hear back from them by tomorrow I will take it some where else.


call me buddy im sure we can figure it out


----------



## racer47

is it the plow won't work what's up i can hook up to your truck and run plow without your controller I also have a good Meyer controller touch pad also have new solenoids you should have called me man 740 649 8015


----------



## racer47

you didn't take it to a Meyer dealer


----------

